#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  ECLIPSE 2012 Students version  REQUIRED please share !!

## alanalanb

Hello Everybody,



Does anyone has the Students ECLIPSE software to share with the community ?

I am using an old version of this software but when ICDs and those stuff comes to the simulation model, I just cant run them  :Frown: 

Please kindly share !!!

Thank you very much.See More: ECLIPSE 2012 Students version  REQUIRED please share !!

----------


## DAH7542

Are you sure you can't run the case because of the software version? copy and paste the error message here, maybe we could help you while you get the latest version.

----------


## alanalanb

Hello DAH7542,

Thank you very much for your kind answer. I can confirm it is giving me an error of unknown keyword on the ICDs stuff. 

I just want it to work on my house since when I am working at clients site, they have licenses.

Tk care, best regards !!

----------

